# Airless sprayer wont spray



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

My Campbell Hausfeld airless sprayer model s55nxhbt-7224 sprays a short powerful burst of spray and then only shoots streams of straight water. If I let go of the trigger and wait awhile it would shoot a spray stream again and then stop. What is the problem? I replace the filter and clean the hose and spray nozzle. I am using water to test


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Cpttrevor said:


> My Campbell Hausfeld airless sprayer model s55nxhbt-7224 sprays a short powerful burst of spray and then only shoots streams of straight water. If I let go of the trigger and wait awhile it would shoot a spray stream again and then stop. What is the problem? I replace the filter and clean the hose and spray nozzle. I am using water to test


Hi - I think we need a lot more background information. Is this a new one? used? has it ever worked to your knowledge? 
First guess is the spray tip is turned to the "clean" position instead of the spray position. If it's getting liquid out the nozzle the line and filter are probably OK. The atomization takes place at the tip(nozzle). If it is set right, maybe you need a new nozzle, could be worn out if the thing has been used awhile. The other thing is it could be to large. If that is OK, could be the unloader valve in the pump. I'm assuming it has one as I'm not all that familiar with CH sprayers.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Moved you to "Painting".

Gary


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

This is a new machine I had for years and now I am going to used it for the first time in years I cleaned the lines replaced the filters but I was having trouble removing the nozzle so I left it alone. I did not want to break anything because I was not sure if it comes off. I believe it comes off because working with automotive guns we always remove the nozzles to clean but this one I could not unscrew. Where is the unloader in this located I am not familiar with the parts so if you can access me to diagrams of this model and repair instructions I am quite capable of repairing it myself. It sprays strong initially and then goes into this straight stream. After I release the trigger and wait awhile it would spray again and stop and the stream again. If I had a manual on trouble shooting or repair I might fix it thank you. Cpttrevor


----------



## bokeh (Nov 1, 2010)

did you prime the pump?

I had a similar problem yesterday when I went to use my Graco 395 sprayer. It came out just as a stream.

Then I grabbed the instructions :whistling2:, and forgot to complete the step of priming. prime might not be the exact wording, but thats what it did. It got rid of all the air in the lines, etc. so that the paint would come out evenly under the proper amount of pressure.

on my sprayer, I had to put a lever in the downward position for 15 seconds or so, to let the system pressurize, then i flipped the lever forward to the spray position. let the system build up pressure then sprayed. finally got the fan pattern instead of a stream




I also brushed the filter that was in the handle


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most likely you have crud in the infeed valve---Remove the hose to the bucket---remove the brass fitting that the hose attaches to--

--soak that (that's the infeed valve) in laquer thinner or paint thinner--Stick your pinky finger into the hole and open the valve--clean the valve with a tooth brush.

Swish it around in the thinner and reinstall it--That should do it.


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

*sprayer wont spray a sspray pattern just a stream*

I took the face off of the pump and the oil is clean and full next I took every connection on the top of the square block and clean everything. and make sure all orifices were open and functioning with air passing between. the intake suction hose I put my finger which did not fit but I use something smaller and it was able to push the part inside up and down freely. the only thing I can't get off to clean is the tip of the spray gun It has two holes an I assume there are not clogged because when I start the sprayer and turn the pressure knob all the way in and place it on spray it starts to suck the water in and then the water comes out of the return hose back into to bucket. I pull the trigger and the force and spray is beautiful and powerful and as fast as it comes it goes into a stream of water from the top and bottom nozzle holes. If I release the trigger and wait a few seconds I have a beautiful spray pattern again but only for a short while. If I partially depress the trigger slightly I have the spray pattern longer but eventually it also goes away and just the stream of strait water comes out as long as I pull the trigger on the gun.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are loosing your prime--Does it recirculate the water when the prime/run switch is in the up position?

Does the unit make a nice loud clicking noise when the switch is turned down?

There is a brass push button under the head just to the right of the feed hose --have you pushed that? (that clears some port in the head that clogs up)

Next is to remove and clean the prime /run valve---Before removing it---turn to prime---after it's primed turn to the run position and tap on it several times with a Crescent wrench-

That prime/run switch needs to 'drop into position' they get gummed up and the spring doesn't always pull the plunger into the run position until you rap the knob a couple of times.


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

I took the brass button all the way out and clean everything that can be clean on it. The spray/prime knob I took the entire thing out and clean it but I never thought of hitting it to make sure it is not stuck. When I took it apart it was very clean. Yes and it makes that clacking noise which I think it is suppose to make. When I turn the pressure switch all the way in it makes that noise. When you refer to the prime/run switch is that the knob that is mark spray /prime on it?The port in the head that would clog I cleared with air and piece of wire. so it is all cleared.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you're getting that clacking noise you are good--great actually---

I think the gun is the problem--that clacking means full pressure---and the paint is recirculating--

Does the clacking continue when you press the trigger and loose power?

Bed time--I'll check in the early A.M.--work tomorrow--Mike--


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

I am not sure I would check in morning and let you know thanks for your time and effort


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They are great when they work--but fussy when the controls are dirty.

It's the inlet valve most times---lacquer thinner/xyleen/acetone are good to soak it in--

When the prime/run valve gets funky tapping on the knob works until you can get a new one.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Good info Mike. Been following this as, while not familiar with the CH, it sounded a lot like my Spraytech. I haven't had to disassemble mine yet, hopefully I won't. I think the real secret is to keep 'em CLEAN. Wagner makes some kind of water soluable lube to run through the things as a last step before extended storage that is supposed to keep the stuff inside from sticking together. You run it through and don't flush it until you're ready to go again.:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yea, I wish I would do that---that's why I know how to rebuild these little suckers---

I've got two of them and both need new prime/run switches---and the local parts shop has folded up--so it's mail order time---

Nice machines---My oldest has to be 18 or 19 years old


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok I just had time to check it out again I was busy with school. I let the sprayer run build up pressure and it started to clack I pulled the trigger and the force pushes your hand back good power and a nice spray pattern as soon as you pull the trigger the clacking stops and the spray pattern is gone just two streams of water if you release the trigger and wait a few seconds the clacking starts again and it would spray and do the same thing over again would not spray consistently


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Inlet valve---9 times out of 10---

Clean it again--also check to see of the rubber hose washer on the bucket hose is not leaking--


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

Mike I have a hose that comes in from the top of the silver block and that hose which is about two or three feet long has a round connection with a mess inside that goes into the paint and there is another small hose that I think is a return line that bring liquid or paint back into the source of material. you are using. Where that hose is hook onto the machine is that the inlet or suction hose?When I first started this sprayer up it was not sucking so I took the hose off and put something into the hole and free some sort of spring loaded valve and then it started to suck fluid into the hose. I don't have a bucket unless you mean the same hose that have the fitting to the bottom that strains the paint before it enters the suction tube. I would take that fitting off again and soak it in acetone or some suitable cleaner. Mike I am in Florida. I am a disable soldier who like to try and stay busy to keep my sanity. Cpttrevor


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The hose that sucks the paint (a section of garden hose will also work)---if that hose leaks in the least you will get the symptoms you describe---

Make sure that has a good rubber hose washer---also the inlet valve that is screwed into---the tiniest paint chip will cause the same symptoms---


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

I am going to go over it like a military operation and this time I am going to remove and replace everything and ensure it is clean and leak free. Would let you know tomorrow cpttrevor


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

I took the suction valve out and clean it thoroughly. I put it back together and the same problem. I accidentally placed the spray gun in the bucket of water and at the bottom of the gun where the hose connect to the gun or should I say the black handle piece that you grip at the bottom of that when it went into the water it cause the water to squirt like you would check a tire for leaks and I mean a big air leak could that cause the problem?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not likely ---if the clacking sound is stopping for a while after you squeeze the trigger--the pump is not getting any paint---thus--a hose leak on the intake--or a faulty intake valve---

Try running some hot soapy water through it---also check the filter again---might have picked up some debris ----


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

I took the suction valve out and clean it very well it consist of a spring and a round type of stopper in the bottom of the valve. I clean all around that and even soak it in acetone for an hour. I would run the soapy water thru. I might just order a new suction valve. What role does the valve that control the prime/ spray pattern plays in this ? It sdeems like I am loosing pressure after I pulled the trigger is there a check valve in this system to prevent any loss of pressure?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The prime/pump switch is O.K. if it is working and if the clicking starts after you switch it--it is--

The inlet valve is the 'check valve' if it is not creating a perfect seal--then the pump will loose pressure when put to use---I have several on hand and change out that valve regularly---They must be able to hold back 2300 pounds of pressure--they do fail---and will malfunction when even the smallest bit of crud gets between the valve and the valve seat.


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

could I order that valve online if so do you know the site or any source where I can get valve. Maybe this was dirty too long and all the cleaning is not going to help. Tell me where I can get a valve and I would try again when I put in a new valve. Again thank you very much for all this helpful information. Cpttrevor


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Campbel Hausefield has a site --I don't have a link---They have PDF blow ups of everything they make--helpful and friendly people answer the phones,too.

Good luck---I think the new inlet valve will solve the problem---Mike---


----------



## Cpttrevor (Oct 15, 2011)

thank you I would let you know what happen. Cpttrevor


----------

